# Takeuchi Tremolo Bridge



## ajdath (Jul 26, 2006)

hi,
we cant find black floyd rose only Takeuchi Tremolo Bridge in black exsist, is it better worst the same of floyd rose??


----------



## nyck (Jul 26, 2006)

The trem on Rusty Cooley's new Dean 7 is a Takeuchi and he says it's great.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 26, 2006)

Hmm. Rusty would be the only one who's said it's great, unless they have a new trem out or something. Otherwise, everyone I've talked to says they have, uh, quality issues...


----------



## ajdath (Jul 26, 2006)

do u know what model he got? i tried to find thier web site i couldnt!! u know it?


----------



## nyck (Jul 26, 2006)

ajdath said:


> do u know what model he got? i tried to find thier web site i couldnt!! u know it?


It was probably made just for him, as he likes low profile trems.


----------



## ajdath (Jul 26, 2006)

but you got no infos about them? web site? i heared they are the same quality of floyd rose?


----------



## ajdath (Jul 26, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Hmm. Rusty would be the only one who's said it's great, unless they have a new trem out or something. Otherwise, everyone I've talked to says they have, uh, quality issues...


what kind of quality issues, i was surfing for 2 hours couldnt find any web site or anything, but i found out that the price is the same or close to the floyd rose original , you think it would be the same price if it was shitty product?


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 26, 2006)

ajdath said:


> what kind of quality issues, i was surfing for 2 hours couldnt find any web site or anything, but i found out that the price is the same or close to the floyd rose original , you think it would be the same price if it was shitty product?


 
It is very possible. I haver heard of this trem before.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 26, 2006)

ajdath said:


> what kind of quality issues, i was surfing for 2 hours couldnt find any web site or anything, but i found out that the price is the same or close to the floyd rose original , you think it would be the same price if it was shitty product?



I know of at least three people that have had locknut and saddle lock screws shear off, and one that had a saddle crack. (These guys are all Floyd veterans, too, so they didn't do anything stupid.) This is out of five people that I know that have their 7 string trems.

Apparently, the six string trem is pretty solid, so maybe they've fixed the problems with the newer ones.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 26, 2006)

Their trem arm assemblies suck really bad, and I've never had one that consistently returned to correct pitch. Also, their fine tuners often 'stick' really bad and don't have smooth movement. They're made out of lower-grade metal, from what I understand, and I don't think they're cast as precisely as the Original Floyd.


----------



## ajdath (Jul 27, 2006)

ok the bridge im suposed have takeuchi model is trs-7 pro . does the pro make it any better ?? hehe seriously , i just felt soo bad not to chose the floyd rose but its color not fitting and the takeuchi is black , and the guy kept telling me how good the takeuchi are and so on so im really confused


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 27, 2006)

As far as I know there is only one TRS-7 bridge. I'm not familiar with any distinct "Pro" version. The Takeuchi was designed to be low-cost imitation of the real Floyd Rose, and it simply is not as good as the real thing.


----------



## Cancer (Jul 27, 2006)

ajdath said:


> ok the bridge im suposed have takeuchi model is trs-7 pro . does the pro make it any better ?? hehe seriously , i just felt soo bad not to chose the floyd rose but its color not fitting and the takeuchi is black , and the guy kept telling me how good the takeuchi are and so on so im really confused



If all you're looking for is just a 7 string trem in black, then here you go...


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 28, 2006)

psyphre said:


> If all you're looking for is just a 7 string trem in black, then here you go...



Hmm. I have no idea who makes that.


----------



## ajdath (Jul 28, 2006)

no not just the color i wanted floyd rose black what we couldnt find , all what we had is takeuchi black and floyd rose chrome, and the chrome looks like middle finger in the guitar the black fits more thats the problem , any way its too late we installed the takeuchi 7 pro we will see how it will end


----------

